# Missing barbels



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

One of my corys lost its barbels today. Will it be okay? Do they grow back? Why do you think this happened? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

iluvcories07 said:


> One of my corys lost its barbels today. Will it be okay? Do they grow back? Why do you think this happened? Thanks for your input.


What substrate do you use? Is it rough? What are your water params? Any tankmates?


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

I use smooth rocks and the new tank mates added today were 3 mollies. I cycled in aquarium salt before adding anyone back in. Petco said the corys wouldn't be affected by the salt.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

But what are your water params?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The erosion of a cory's barbels are typically related to water quality. If you are reading ammonia or nitrite in your water test, that is likely the cause. Whenever I have problems, the first thing I do is test the water. If you don't have a test kit, take a water sample to a fish store near you...most will do free water testing. However, I recommend that you get one as soon as possible. They are invaluable tools and for about $20 you can get a complete kit.


----------

